# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ﺗﻨﺒﻠﻲ ﺩﺭ ﺧﻮﻧﺪﻥ ﺩﺭﺱ

## Sarah Melody

ﺳﻼﻡ ﺑﺠﻪ ﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻤﻴﺸﻪ ﺍﺯ ﻫﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺩﺑﺴﺘﺎﻥ ﺧﻴﻠﻲ ﺧﺮ ﺧﻮﻥ ﺑﻮﺩﻡ ﻫﻤﻴﺸﻪ ﺷﺎﻛﺮﺩ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﻮﺩﻡ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻝ....ﺭﺍﺳﺘﺶ ﺩﻳﻜﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺧﻮﻧﺪﻥ ﺯﺩﻩ ﺷﺪﻡ ﻧﻤﻴﺘﻮﻧﻢ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺧﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻠﻲ ﺗﻨﺒﻠﻴﻢ ﻣﻴﺎﺩ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻝ ﻛﻨﻜﻮﺭ ﺩﺍﺭﻡ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﻪ ﺯﻭﻭﺭ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺑﻪ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺟﻴﻜﺎﺭ ﻛﻨﻢ?ﺍﻳﻦ ﺗﺎﺑﺴﺘﻮﻥ ﺍﺯ ﺳﻪ ﻣﺎﻩ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻳﻪ ﻣﺎﻫﺸﻮ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺧﻮﻧﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻧﻢ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻬﺮ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺍﺻﻼ ﻧﻤﻴﺘﻮﻧﻢ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺯ ﺳﺎﻝ ﻫﺎ ﺧﺮ ﺧﻮﻧﻲ ﻛﺮﺩﻥ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﺧﺮﻭ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﻲ ﺯﺩﻩ ﺷﺪﻡ ﻟﻄﻔﺎ ﺭﺍﻫﻨﻤﺎﻳﻴﻢ ﻛﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ

----------


## Amir.Vey

دنبال انگیزه بگرد .... 

باس به خودت امید بدی ! فک کنم 10-12 ساله داری درس میخونی واس چی ؟ ک این کنکور لعنتی رو بدی فردا یه چی بشی !  حالا میخوای سال آخرو نخونی ؟

به فکر مشاور و اینجور داستان ها هم نباش فقط خودت میتونی به خودت کمک کنی ...
Just Do iT

----------


## amir.h

به نظر من تو به فلات یادگیری(از یه مشاور شنیدم)رسیدی و باید یه مسافرت کوتاه بری وقتی برگشتی میتونی ساعت مطالعتو ببری بالا تا روزایی که نخوندی جبران شه
 :4:

----------


## Sarah Melody

> دنبال انگیزه بگرد .... باس به خودت امید بدی ! فک کنم 10-12 ساله داری درس میخونی واس چی ؟ ک این کنکور لعنتی رو بدی فردا یه چی بشی !  حالا میخوای سال آخرو نخونی ؟به فکر مشاور و اینجور داستان ها هم نباش فقط خودت میتونی به خودت کمک کنی ...Just Do iT


 ﻣﻤﻨﻮﻧﻢﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮﺩﻡ ﺍﺯﻳﻦ ﺍﻧﻜﻴﺰﻩ ﻫﺎ ﻣﻴﺪﻡ ﺍﻣﺎ ﻫﻤﺶ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﻳﻪ ﺭﻭﺯﻩ! ﻓﺮﺩﺍﺵ ﺑﺎﺯﻡ. ﻫﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﺵ ﻭ ﻫﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﺴﺎﺕ! :_(

----------


## helper

برو کتابخونه چند روز بزار تو جو خوندن باشی

----------


## AmiR13

اول اینکه فکر نکن فقط خودت اینجور شدی، خیلیا اینجور میشن. اما به قول آنتونی رابینز به مشکلات سر راه فکر نکن به راه حل مشکلات فکر کن!
حالا راه حل چیه؟
اول اینکه به خودت فشار نیار. آروم آروم شروع کن به خوندن. مثلا شده روزی 2 یا 3 ساعت. بعد هر روز یا هر دو روز (بسته به توان خودت) 15 تا 30 دقیقه ببر روش تا به ساعت ایده آل برسی.
حتما در حد توان خودت برنامه ریزی کن. برنامه ریزی ای که بتونی کامل اجراش کنی. اینجوری بعد از عمل به برنامه انگیزت هم بالاتر میره (ساعات مطالعت رو هم توی دفتر برنامه ریزی یا هر جای دیگه! بنویس)
یه چیز خیلی مهم دیگه استراحت هست.
بین درسا که میدونی بین 15 تا 20 دقیقه استراحت داشته باش. همچنین ظهرها (یه خواب *کوتاه* خیلی کمک کنندس) و شب ها (برای شام و اینا حدود 1:30) اگه بتونی مثلا دو یا حالا 3 بار در هفته یه پیاده روی 30 دقیقه ای داشته باشی خیلی تو خوندن تاثیر داره (واقعا تجربه کردم!)(البته توی همون فاصله ی 1:30)
ایحجوری از درس زده نمیشی. جمعه عصر ها هم حتما بیرون برو! (توی خونه نشینیا! بزن بیرون!)
خلاصه و جمع بندی مطالب بالا اینکه:
باانگیزه و با انرژی درس بخون. هدفتو مشخص کن. برنامه ریزی دقیق و منظم داشته باش و همچنین استراحتی که ازش لذت میبری!
امیداوارم موثر واقع شده باشه! موفق باشی.  :Yahoo (83):  :Y (488):

----------


## Amir.Vey

این کتاب هم خیلی بت میتونه کمک کنه 
به امتحانش می ارزه ! 

کتاب تخته سیاه 

'' کنکور و خدایی که در این نزدیکیست '' مولف : سید ایمان سرور پور  

سعی کن تو ی جو آروم شروع به درس خوندن کنی آروم تو فواصل زمانی ،  کم کم  ساعات مطالعت رو زیاد کن ...

----------


## Sarah Melody

> اول اینکه فکر نکن فقط خودت اینجور شدی، خیلیا اینجور میشن. اما به قول آنتونی رابینز به مشکلات سر راه فکر نکن به راه حل مشکلات فکر کن!
> حالا راه حل چیه؟
> اول اینکه به خودت فشار نیار. آروم آروم شروع کن به خوندن. مثلا شده روزی 2 یا 3 ساعت. بعد هر روز یا هر دو روز (بسته به توان خودت) 15 تا 30 دقیقه ببر روش تا به ساعت ایده آل برسی.
> حتما در حد توان خودت برنامه ریزی کن. برنامه ریزی ای که بتونی کامل اجراش کنی. اینجوری بعد از عمل به برنامه انگیزت هم بالاتر میره (ساعات مطالعت رو هم توی دفتر برنامه ریزی یا هر جای دیگه! بنویس)
> یه چیز خیلی مهم دیگه استراحت هست.
> بین درسا که میدونی بین 15 تا 20 دقیقه استراحت داشته باش. همچنین ظهرها (یه خواب *کوتاه* خیلی کمک کنندس) و شب ها (برای شام و اینا حدود 1:30) اگه بتونی مثلا دو یا حالا 3 بار یه پیاده روی 30 دقیقه ای داشته باشی خیلی تو خوندن تاثیر داره (واقعا تجربه کردم!)(البته توی همون فاصله ی 1:30)
> ایحجوری از درس زده نمیشی. جمعه عصر ها هم حتما بیرون برو! (توی خونه نشینیا! بزن بیرون!)
> خلاصه و جمع بندی مطالب بالا اینکه:
> باانگیزه و با انرژی درس بخون. هدفتو مشخص کن. برنامه ریزی دقیق و منظم داشته باش و همچنین استراحتی که ازش لذت میبری!
> امیداوارم موثر واقع شده باشه! موفق باشی.




 ﻭﺍﻱ ﻣﻤﻨﻮﻧﻢ! ﺧﻴﻠﻲ ﺭﻭﺷﻬﺎﻱ ﺧﻮﺑﻴﻮ ﺑﻴﺸﻨﻬﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺩﻱ ﺧﺪﺍ ﺧﻴﺮﺕ ﺑﺪﻩ ﺩﺍﺩﺍﺵ!!

----------


## یونس

مواد مخدر بهترین راهه واسه افزایش ساعت مطالعاته

----------


## roshana

فقط یه نگاه به زمان کم و حجم زیاد باعث میشه همین الان کتابت رو 
باز کنی !! ولی چیزی که مهمه اینه که دنبال کارای عظیم نگرد و فکر نکن
اول باید انگیزه باشه بعد درس !! اول باید بخونی بعد انگیزه بگیری
شده حتی 30 مین !!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohamad.j

من موندم الان تابستون میگه هیچی نخونده یه ماهشو خونده اگه میخاست بخونه چقد میخوند :Yahoo (39): 
من فقط دو ماهشو خواب بودم   :Yahoo (50): 

راهنمایی من اینه بشین ب یدیختیات فک کن  اگه نخونی قبوا نشی چقد ضایعت میکنن :Yahoo (20): چقد حرف پشتت میزنن 

تازه ی سال از عمرتم ک ب فنا میره 

ب اینا فک کن بهت انگیزه میده 

من ک هر چی ب اینا و بقیه چیزا فک کردم انگیزم نداد 


فک کنمیکی انگیزمو دزدیده :Yahoo (17): :yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## GGALI

اولین دختری رو دیدم که میگه نمیخونم... :Yahoo (50): 

یه نصیحت برادرانه میگم آویزه گوشت کن:

خیلی درگیر ساعت نشو

حتما گیر نده که روزی باید دوساعت بخونی و سر دوساعت کتابو جمع کنی و بری...

مبحثی بخونی بهتره...

این نظر منه..

----------


## Sarah Melody

> فقط یه نگاه به زمان کم و حجم زیاد باعث میشه همین الان کتابت رو 
> باز کنی !! ولی چیزی که مهمه اینه که دنبال کارای عظیم نگرد و فکر نکن
> اول باید انگیزه باشه بعد درس !! اول باید بخونی بعد انگیزه بگیری
> شده حتی 30 مین !!


, ﻫﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻱ ﻛﻔﺘﻲ! ﻭﻗﺘﻤﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﺍﺍﻗﻌﺎ ﻛﻤﻪ ﺭﺍﺳﺖ ﻣﻴﻜﻲ ﺑﻴﺸﺘﺮ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﻣﻴﻜﻨﻢ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ

----------


## Parniya

> ﺳﻼﻡ ﺑﺠﻪ ﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻤﻴﺸﻪ ﺍﺯ ﻫﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺩﺑﺴﺘﺎﻥ ﺧﻴﻠﻲ ﺧﺮ ﺧﻮﻥ ﺑﻮﺩﻡ ﻫﻤﻴﺸﻪ ﺷﺎﻛﺮﺩ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﻮﺩﻡ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻝ....ﺭﺍﺳﺘﺶ ﺩﻳﻜﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺧﻮﻧﺪﻥ ﺯﺩﻩ ﺷﺪﻡ ﻧﻤﻴﺘﻮﻧﻢ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺧﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻠﻲ ﺗﻨﺒﻠﻴﻢ ﻣﻴﺎﺩ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻝ ﻛﻨﻜﻮﺭ ﺩﺍﺭﻡ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﻪ ﺯﻭﻭﺭ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺑﻪ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺟﻴﻜﺎﺭ ﻛﻨﻢ?ﺍﻳﻦ ﺗﺎﺑﺴﺘﻮﻥ ﺍﺯ ﺳﻪ ﻣﺎﻩ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻳﻪ ﻣﺎﻫﺸﻮ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺧﻮﻧﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻧﻢ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻬﺮ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺍﺻﻼ ﻧﻤﻴﺘﻮﻧﻢ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺯ ﺳﺎﻝ ﻫﺎ ﺧﺮ ﺧﻮﻧﻲ ﻛﺮﺩﻥ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﺧﺮﻭ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﻲ ﺯﺩﻩ ﺷﺪﻡ ﻟﻄﻔﺎ ﺭﺍﻫﻨﻤﺎﻳﻴﻢ ﻛﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ



سلام شاید ب دردت بخوره
چرا برخی از دانش آموزان تنبل هستند؟

----------


## Sarah Melody

[QUOTE=GGALI;277454]اولین دختری رو دیدم که میگه نمیخونم... :Yahoo (50): 

یه نصیحت برادرانه میگم آویزه گوشت کن:

خیلی درگیر ساعت نشو

حتما گیر نده که روزی باید دوساعت بخونی و سر دوساعت کتابو جمع کنی و بری...

مبحثی بخونی بهتره...

این نظر منه..[/QUOTE ﺑﺨﺎﻃﺮ ﻧﺼﻴﺤﺖ ﺑﺮﺍﺩﺭﺍﻧﻪ ﺕ ﻣﻤﻨﻮﻥ!

----------


## swaf

ان شا الله موفق باشی من هم با این مشکل روبرو شدم ولی شکستش دادم شکستی که دیگه بر نمیگرده

----------


## swaf

به چیزهایی که شما را جذب میکنه توجه کن البته جذب به درس

----------


## na3r!n

ورزش بکن واقعا معجزه میکنه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## miss.adeleh

نتیجه ی این چندسال درس خوندت رو باید امسال بگیری وگرنه همش کشک بوده  :Yahoo (105):

----------

